# Mini-Nubian babies~~!!



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:leap: :clap: hello everyone....well I didn't have any babies this year but my mom does~!!!! she has 2 brand spanking new BOYS~~!!! (man it is a boy year or what). :kidblue: :kidblue: .....

They are both tri-color boys with blue/brown eyes...I swear they look bi-colored. So friendly and loving...it is just wonderful  

They will be for sale: 100 as wethers and 300 as bucklings.....
Check out those colors...HOW LUCKY IS SHE :wahoo: :dance: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so cute!!! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWWWWWW  Love those EARS...and what flash they have too!


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Where are the babies located?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!


----------

